# Hi everybody!



## Viktbloggerskan (Jan 5, 2011)

Thought I'd start off the New Year by being a bit more active on Specktra - I registered a few months ago but with the hotlidays and all I didn't have the time to be online that much.

  	I have been a member of Makeupalley for a while and a Swedish forum as well. I keep a beauty blog in English (http://www.viktbloggerskan.se) and post the occasional video on YouTube (http://www.youtube.com/user/viktbloggerskan?feature=mhum).

  	Hope to find lots of fellow beauty addicts on here and hopefully make a friend or two!


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 5, 2011)

Enjoy the forums!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 6, 2011)

to the forum. you can put your blog links and stuff in your signature


----------

